# Pet peeves in a partner



## BecauseICan (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm sure in your dating and married lives you've come across traits in a partner that just irritate you. Some may be worth breaking up over, some may just be annoyances. So, aside from the biggie's like cheating and not wanting sex, what are some smaller pet peeves you've had? And were they a big enough deal that you'd never date a person with the same trait or leave when you become aware that they have it?


----------



## FMLuder1013 (Dec 26, 2018)

Neediness, being a smoker, liking Romantic Comedies, liking country music, gossiping, being unhealthy, being lazy, being into reality TV, obsessed with social media, liking romance novels, not liking kids or animals, being ignorant of current events/politics, having a bad temper, being selfish, anyone who martyrs themselves on a regular basis....I can keep going but I’ll stop lol

And yes I have broken up with women who exhibited all these things.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

I would never, ever consider leaving over it, but anal-retentiveness is so incredibly annoying and so labor-intensive I can't imagine anyone espousing the inclination. But, my DW does.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Excluding anything that I would consider a personality flaw or a character defect, the pet peeves that instantly spring to my mind are consistently bad grammar, poor table manners, being a very picky eater, and a routine lack of punctuality. 

And, yes, when I was single, I tried very hard to avoid going on dates or getting into relationships with men who were guilty of any of those things.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I thought I would have seen phone or video games by now.
Well I have a few:
- slaves to sleep.
- afraid of everything.
- failure to be present (that's a new one)
- women named Melissa.
- $300 hair
- basketball
And hey you don't have to break up if you don't let anything get started.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Mr. Nail said:


> I thought I would have seen phone or video games by now.
> Well I have a few:
> - slaves to sleep.
> - afraid of everything.
> ...


What’s wrong with women called Melissa?🤔


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

My honey is a slob.
She's also a serial shopoholic.
She's got a few other things.

On the other hand, she's the sweetest thing I have ever met and I thank God every day for her.
She's also horney a lot. That counts big.

Plus, I've got my own crap and she's still nuts about me for some reason that I still haven't figured out.

Tom petty in the song 'woman in love' sings "she let's the little things go".

That's big too.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> What’s wrong with women called Melissa?🤔


Don't blame me I didn't name them.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Nail said:


> - afraid of everything.


That one is the worse. Blatantly unattractive.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

- chewing with mouth open
- slurrrrrpy drinking
- and yes, lack of punctuality


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

BecauseICan said:


> I'm sure in your dating and married lives you've come across traits in a partner that just irritate you. Some may be worth breaking up over, some may just be annoyances. So, aside from the biggie's like cheating and not wanting sex, what are some smaller pet peeves you've had? And were they a big enough deal that you'd never date a person with the same trait or leave when you become aware that they have it?


There is a thing my wife does that use to drive me nuts, it really got under my skin. Whenever she travels for work the first thing she does when she gets home is look for things I didn't handle properly while she was gone. Usually she acts like the house is a mess or the laundry piled up too much stuff like that. Usually she had to look pretty hard to find anything wrong, but it's always something and she seems to need to find it and point it out as the first thing she does even before even properly saying hi. 

I say it use to drive me nuts because I realized it was tied to her guilt to being away from me and the kids. Now when she gets home me and the kids wait for her to do her thing and then we all have a good laugh. It's almost like situational OCD if that was a thing. She is just compelled to do it. Now it's kind of endearing. I just chose to not be bothered by it anymore and not take it personally. She's away now getting home tonight I might leave some empty water bottles out on the counter close to where she'll come in from the garage just so she can get it out quick.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

happyhusband0005 said:


> She is just compelled to do it. Now it's kind of endearing. I just chose to not be bothered by it anymore and not take it personally.


Kudos! You win the internet for today.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Taking pictures of her food in restaurants to put on social media.Then complaining that her food is cold. Drives me up the walls.


----------



## Average Joe (Sep 2, 2015)

Poor grammar and limited vocabulary (from a tenured university prof.). 
e.g. ...
"Nucular"
"That's a mute point"
"Here's the kicker"
"Here's the kicker"
"Here's the kicker"

And on top of that, spitting out, into a cup, then having a chaser ready. Thankfully it was only once a semester.

Omg somewhere she's still doing that to somebody else.

NEVER FORGET


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I dated a guy who thought it was cutesie to find alternative names for things and then expect me to correct him. Strangely enough, it's something that my mother and sister used to do to me. And I was on the verge of changing my communication skills to manage this problem.

We were at first long distance so he visited me in London and while I was working visited Canary Wharf where many of the investment banks since he was in financial IT. He told later that day about it claiming that he saw Credit Zeus. We were face to face and my face dropped. I didn't want to date an idiot. 

But as we continued dating, he would try to slip in an alternative name expecting me to correct him. One day were at a pub and just started talking to 2 other people there. So he mentioned that he had just come from "Monteur" as he pronounced (I had to work so I couldn't go with him). 

The stranger we were talking to corrected him and said "it's pronounced "Montreux." (the Swiss town where there's an annual jazz fest.)

When the guy left, my date accused me of embarrassing him in front of this stranger. Why didn't I tell him the correct way to pronounce the name of that Swiss town. It old him I had corrected several times. So he told me that "well, I had not corrected him enough." 

Funny that he was more concerned about being embarrassed in front of a stranger than in front of me. He also later told me that he found on line the phonetic spelling of the name of the town that supported his way of pronouncing it. But he didn't think he would be able to find it.

But he did more. He claimed he wanted to take me to dinner for my b-day and suggested a pub we had been to and both liked. OK...... he kept insisting that it was nearest to the tube station "Swiss College." The correct name is Swiss Cottage. I knew he wanted me to correct him so that he could go into a loop ie "Is this right?" "Am I doing it right?"

So this time, I kept saying I don't know what you're talking about. He became very agitated and he handed a tube map. So I told him I didn't see a tube stop called Swiss College, show it to me. At that point, the game was up. So he pointed out Swiss Cottage and I said, but that's not Swiss College. So he said with clenched, "I know, I just can't pronounce it."

Several times after I incident, I felt that he had unnecessarily wedged that location into our conversations. He would then slow down enunciate carefully the name of the tube stop.

This man was 49 when these things happened.

I don't understand what value people get when they play those verbal games. But I know that it's real.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Dad jokes, and PUNishing humor?


----------



## Timgo (Feb 27, 2018)

happyhusband0005 said:


> BecauseICan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure in your dating and married lives you've come across traits in a partner that just irritate you. Some may be worth breaking up over, some may just be annoyances. So, aside from the biggie's like cheating and not wanting sex, what are some smaller pet peeves you've had? And were they a big enough deal that you'd never date a person with the same trait or leave when you become aware that they have it?
> ...


man i lmaod at this


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Timgo said:


> man i lmaod at this


Yep and true to my word I left 6 water bottles around the otherwise spotless kitchen. And I used a sharpie to put smiley faces on each cap.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

NextTimeAround said:


> I dated a guy who thought it was cutesie to find alternative names for things and then expect me to correct him. Strangely enough, it's something that my mother and sister used to do to me. And I was on the verge of changing my communication skills to manage this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, he was probably just dyslexic and was in Daniel. Did he also stay up all night wondering if there was a Dog?
London Tube stations are ridonculous though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

inmyprime said:


> Haha, he was probably just dyslexic and was in Daniel. Did he also stay up all night wondering if there was a Dog?
> London Tube stations are ridonculous though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read the other day about archaeologists finding the remains of Matthew Flinders.
He was buried under Euston Station in London.
Don’t suppose it would have occurred to you Brits to move the bodies when you decide to build over a cemetery.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> I read the other day about archaeologists finding the remains of Matthew Flinders.
> He was buried under Euston Station in London.
> Don’t suppose it would have occurred to you Brits to move the bodies when you decide to build over a cemetery.


Where to? Do you have space in your garden? 0


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

inmyprime said:


> Where to? Do you have space in your garden? 0


Well considering all that was left of him was his breast plate he’s not going to take up much room.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> Taking pictures of her food in restaurants to put on social media.Then complaining that her food is cold. Drives me up the walls.


Crap. I may or may not take pictures of my food. Also, it may or may not end up cold.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Smoking, bad temper, arrogance, rudeness.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> Well considering all that was left of him was his breast plate he’s not going to take up much room.


The breast plate is lead and was found on top of the coffin. His skeleton is inside and will be studied.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Spicy said:


> Crap. I may or may not take pictures of my food. Also, it may or may not end up cold.


Asking for a friend grin2, do you put these pictures in a scrapbook and then fondly reminisce?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> The breast plate is lead and was found on top of the coffin. His skeleton is inside and will be studied.


Why do you have to ruin a good story by bringing facts into the equation.
I love having a dig at the Brits.
It makes me laugh that they are so concerned about the remains of all the people buried under the station.Why did they build the station on top of the cemetery without removing all the dead bodies first?
This is only one of many hold ups on the new rail line,the original budget was thirty two billion sterling.It’s now at fifty six billion and even that is a conservative estimate.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Spicy said:


> Crap. I may or may not take pictures of my food. Also, it may or may not end up cold.


Remember the days before social media when you had to phone or write to all your friends to describe what you were eating in a restaurant?
Neither do I.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> Why do you have to ruin a good story by bringing facts into the equation.
> *I love having a dig at the Brits.*
> It makes me laugh that they are so concerned about the remains of all the people buried under the station.Why did they build the station on top of the cemetery without removing all the dead bodies first?
> This is only one of many hold ups on the new rail line,the original budget was thirty two billion sterling.It’s now at fifty six billion and even that is a conservative estimate.


So sorry, Your Highness, it won't happen again (at least for the next ten minutes).

To the bolded - of course you do. It's in your dna from your Irish & Scots lineage.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

My pet peeve - having a partner start a personal project and then guilt you into helping them.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> Smoking, bad temper, arrogance, rudeness.


Religion

---------------------------------------

Smoking ..... see I knew we could agree on something. 0

I'll admit however I should take some partial small ownership of the last three things you mentioned >


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> Why do you have to ruin a good story by bringing facts into the equation.
> I love having a dig at the Brits.
> It makes me laugh that they are so concerned about the remains of all the people buried under the station.Why did they build the station on top of the cemetery without removing all the dead bodies first?
> This is only one of many hold ups on the new rail line,the original budget was thirty two billion sterling.It’s now at fifty six billion and even that is a conservative estimate.


We "Brits" give priority to moving the living bodies first, so the dead ones sometimes get overlooked.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

Pet Peeves: Small yappy dogs, dogs with irresponsible owners, dogs that have failed to train their owner.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

Non-pet related Pet Peeves: *****y gossiping about people I know, projecting personal failures onto others, obsessing over "celebrities", picky eaters, focusing on the flaw in the diamond, being needy, rap music, country music bemoaning an ex-lover shagging someone else, being too easily irritated, having long list of peeves.


----------

